# How do I tame a scared budgie?



## SofroAswad (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello, everyone
I have two budgies, both male. They're very frightened. The shopkeeper was really rough with them when he took them out of their cage. I'm very distressed to find them scared.
How do I tame them?
Thank you
Matilda


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Matilda, I'm confused. 
Referring back to your previous thread, you have told us that a previous bird of yours had died, and just 2 days ago, you asked for help saying that all 3 of your birds were panting - did you take the birds to the vet?

http://www.talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/400580-help-looks-like-serious-illness.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Matilda,

I'm closing this thread and sending you a Private Message. Please respond to it before making any additional posts on the forum.*


----------

